# Deposits for Uber Phone



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I happened to be in the Uber office and the CSR was explaining to some newbies that they could use the phone provided by Uber, that it was a $200 deposit, held out over 4 weeks plus the standard fee of $10 per week. Then she told the guy the deposit was *NON REFUNDABLE. * You have to return the phone or they will keep charging you the $10 but if you return the phone they don't return your deposit. What the hell kind of "deposit" is that. I was floored.

Does anyone know if that is real or not? I can't believe it is. And this guy was like "where do I sign". I can hardly contain myself from saying "Dude, RUN" or "Hey Dumbass, go get a used Iphone4 and get a data plan and you come out cheaper".

Even Uber is not that much of Rat Bastard to do that, are they?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

use your own damn phone...i would never pay to "rent" a ****en phone.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Then she told the guy the deposit was *NON REFUNDABLE.*


This is the first time I've heard that Uber is saying that the phone deposit is *NON REFUNDABLE.
Anyone have any more info on this?*


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is the first time I've heard that Uber is saying that the phone deposit is *NON REFUNDABLE.
> Anyone have any more info on this?*


I don't know chi. That's what she told the guy and said it was more like insurance. I couldn't believe my ears, $200 non refundable on a I4? I hope she was just screwed up because if it is true that's damn near criminal.


----------



## trappedintime (Aug 25, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> I don't know chi. That's what she told the guy and said it was more like insurance. I couldn't believe my ears, $200 non refundable on a I4? I hope she was just screwed up because if it is true that's damn near criminal.


I had a small crack on the back glass of my uber iPhone 4 when I returned it to switch to my own phone. They charged me $200. I would have just kept the iPhone if I had known that when I sent it back I was going to have to pay for the WHOLE thing at THAT price. I could have fixed it for under $50 myself.

The best part? They didn't even notify me about the charges. Just showed up on my invoice with "iPhone deposit fee". They're scumbags.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

trappedintime said:


> I had a small crack on the back glass of my uber iPhone 4 when I returned it to switch to my own phone. They charged me $200. I would have just kept the iPhone if I had known that when I sent it back I was going to have to pay for the WHOLE thing at THAT price. I could have fixed it for under $50 myself.
> 
> The best part? They didn't even notify me about the charges. Just showed up on my invoice with "iPhone deposit fee". They're scumbags.


Good thing you didn't keep it or you would still be paying the 10 bucks. The phone is a scam. It is like the Santander leases. Prey on the people that *really* need the job and income.

I drive and I make money. I am not an Uber basher. I call it as I see it. But these guys have no soul.


----------



## trappedintime (Aug 25, 2014)

I could have told them that it was lost/stolen and I would have been able to keep the iPhone and still lost the same $200. They told me that I could have done that and kept the phone, but since I sent it back I get nothing.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Doesn't it make more sense to spend $40/month and upgrade your data plan than to be in possession of a phone that belongs to uber? Let alone paying $10/week to use it..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jan 4, 2015)

This is from the email I recieved a couple of days ago about getting the phone.

Please note: partners requesting an Uber Phone will be charged a deposit of $200 which will be deducted in $50 increments from your earnings over 4 weeks. The deduction will appear on your payment statement as a miscellaneous payment. Upon return of the Uber Phone, your deposit refund will be issued back to your account within 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Lord Goofy said:


> This is from the email I recieved a couple of days ago about getting the phone.
> 
> Please note: partners requesting an Uber Phone will be charged a deposit of $200 which will be deducted in $50 increments from your earnings over 4 weeks. The deduction will appear on your payment statement as a miscellaneous payment. Upon return of the Uber Phone, your deposit refund will be issued back to your account within 2 - 3 weeks.


That makes me feel better. At least it is in writing.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jan 4, 2015)

Of course I am sure that is assuming the phone is in good condition when you return it.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

uber is so good at playing different drivers in different ways. In Sydney they are now giving out FREE iPad mini 3 with no data charges because a local competitor is about to launch providing guess what, yep, iPad mini 3's. Rest of Australia still suffers but over 300 drivers have handed back their phones in Sydney & Melbourne in just the last 5 weeks or simply stopped using them which is even worse for uber if they don't have a deposit nor charging a fee because no jobs. If they can sucker YOU uber will sucker YOU. Don't be a sucker, check out what deal others around you are on. They try to keep it a dirty little secret but talk to each other and then use that info.


----------



## john wick (Jun 28, 2015)

I sent in my iPhone and just started using my zmax metro. I sent it in and 4 weeks later they took my fee of (10$) a week off my account. I had an amazing customer service experience with Brittany at uber. They refunded under ($100) to me which I thought it would be my whole fees since I started a year and a half ago but I'm not too worried about it. I still love uber and make atleast 750 weekly after gas.


----------

